# New HFEA website launched



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The new HFEA website launched on 15 April after a major redesign of the website’s visual style and an update of its content. This is the start of a series of improvements to come over the summer. 

Feedback was gathered from a wide range of audiences via a survey and user testing with patients and clinic staff, interviews with other stakeholders and through workshops. This k proved invaluable in developing a website that meets the information needs of the various audiences who have an interest in the fertility sector and the work of the HFEA. 


The improvements

The improvements include more detailed treatment information, which will support patients in making informed choices and give them a better understanding of their chances of success. These changes mean that patients will now have a clear picture of what their treatment journey will involve.

The website also features real life stories from people who have had, or are going through, fertility treatment and have shared their story. The website’s structure, navigation and search facility have been improved to make it easier to find information. 


On the horizon 

Further changes to the website will be introduced later in the year with the release of the new online HFEA Code of Practice (the guidance given to clinics about the proper conduct of HFEA-licensed activities) and an improved ‘Find a Clinic’ based on the outcomes of the recent HFEA information consultation. 

The website serves as an independent information resource about fertility treatment and clinics. Visit www.hfea.gov.uk to see the new improved website.


----------

